# Setting up my 75 gallon tank



## TDOGG1181 (Jan 11, 2006)

After almost a decade away I have started setting up my 75 gallon tank. It's going to be a peacock/hap tank. What I need help with is figuring out if I'm forgetting anything that I need.

What I have:
50 lbs of pool filter sand (I may need more not sure)
Fluval Aquasky Bluetooth LED light
Fluval FX6 
Python gravel cleaner
Magna float algae cleaner

What I need:
A good heater because the tank is on the lower level
Rock (thinking light colored)
Water testing kit

Here are some pictures of what it looks like so far. I have 50 lbs of sand and Aquasky LED light. Anything else that I need? Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Seems like you got it covered. I don't think you'll need any additional sand, what you've got should be plenty.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I recommend a aqueon pro250 or a fluval E-300 for your heater.

We like lace rock and base rock for our tanks.


----------



## Briansfish (Jun 1, 2018)

Looks like a great start. A 75 is my dream. Following along.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Tanks looks good so far, I also agree it looks like enough sand.

Be very careful with a Mag float cleaner as any grain of substrate you pick up will scratch the glass. I switched over to a single edge razor blade with a holder for all my tanks as I ended up scratching the glass on my 220G tank.

I'm partial to the API Master test kit with test tubes for water testing.


----------



## TDOGG1181 (Jan 11, 2006)

Update:
I picked up rocks at a landscaping place today. I got the FX6 set up and added water. Everything is now running. I am waiting for my heater to arrive. I am running a fish less cycle. I will test my water tomorrow.

I need help with media to add to FX6. I am very new to this and need all the help I can get with this filtration system.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

All I run in my filters is some Seachem Matrix for bio, and course and fine filter pads.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry if I missed it, is the FX6 used? If new it sounds like it comes with everything you need?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Deeda is correct. Ditch the magfloat cleaner, especially with with sand. The Kent Marine Pro-Scraper II with the stainless steel blade works great for us. I like the short model.
I like the new rocks you have.


----------



## TDOGG1181 (Jan 11, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Sorry if I missed it, is the FX6 used? If new it sounds like it comes with everything you need?


The FX6 is new. I just wasn't sure if it came with everything or if there was something else that I'd need. Now I'm just trying to figure out this fishless cycle.


----------



## Belair62 (Apr 11, 2018)

Follow the step by step and have patience. Tokk my 75 about 3 weeks to fully cycle.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, patience. I'm losing mine and am ready to throw a shrimp in my tank. :lol:


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Belair62 said:


> Follow the step by step and have patience. Tokk my 75 about 3 weeks to fully cycle.


3 weeks, Mine took 6. Yes I probably screwed up somewhere.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Six weeks is average IME.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

TDOGG1181 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if I missed it, is the FX6 used? If new it sounds like it comes with everything you need?
> ...


Well, I'm on day 15, I've added 2 tsp of ammonia twice (keeping it at 2ppm) and I'm starting to see a bit of nitrite. It's going, sloooooowly. :thumb: 
Keep at it.


----------



## TDOGG1181 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have set up my heater and it's been running for about 48 hours. The highest it will warm up to is 80 degrees F. Would it be okay to add another heater?


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

I would think so, I have a 300W in my 75 just to give you an idea. It did take a day or 2 to get it up to 84.


----------

